# How do I reset my dp?



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Also, ever since I've had my dp, when I go to a program description, it sometimes stops towards the end, and you don't get the entire info. Anyone know why it does this?


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

Check out Tony's Echostar Knowledge Base. It's been a lifesaver for my DP. It's the square EKB icon on the top right hand side of this page. Good Luck!!!! :righton:


----------



## kyoo (Apr 4, 2002)

turn it off.. wait for it to stop blinking, and hit option option 32768

and watch the pretty light show..


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

Note, the code kyoo has is a full reset, full software download and back to factory shipping state defaults. I know it wipes the favorites lists but I do not know if it also wipes timers and recordings. Jenny code doesn't but that only reloads the WebTV software.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No Kyoo's code DOES NOT do a full reset requiring a software download.

32768 is one of the most used codes on my Dishplayer (well at least it was untill the last software update came out)


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

The 32768 code does reset your channel map if you've deleted some of your unsubscribed channels. I've found that I always try the power plug pull reset first cause it's the fastest and has no configuration changes.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

A switch check often works wonders as well. Trty the codes only as a a last resort. And check the D archive over at www.dbsforums.com


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *No Kyoo's code DOES NOT do a full reset requiring a software download.
> 
> 32768 is one of the most used codes on my Dishplayer (well at least it was untill the last software update came out) *


Which code does do the full reset? I know that Jenny only leads to a WebTV reload. Can you dump and pull down the receiver software?

http://ben.reser.org/dishplayer/codes.html has nearly all of the DP codes.


----------

